# Tired of Winter



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Man....I'm already tired of winter, I want to see this kind of stuff again !!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Man....I'm already tired of winter, I want to see this kind of stuff again !!!


Me too! I plan on tresspassing all over those exact areas next year.. 

Good pictures. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah ya, the Yellow Monster keeps looking at me when I go out to work in the morning. I wisper into her muffler and say "soon baby , soon".


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Great Pics .45 can wait for the snow for hunting once thats gone can't wait for it to go away..


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Moose Hollow said:


> Great Pics .45 can wait for the snow for hunting once thats gone can't wait for it to go away..


Thanks Moose.....help me keep that sawsman guy from traversing all over _my_ private property... *-HELP!-*

Jeez Al !!!!!! :shock:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Scenery pictures are great .45, but I'm not too excited about looking at the butt end of a sheep :roll: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Scenery pictures are great .45, but I'm not too excited about looking at the butt end of a sheep :roll: :wink:


Funny....five of them were in the road as we pulled up on them. Everyone of them turned their heads back toward us, squatted and urinated. Marking their territory or showing their disapproval for us, I don't know. Kind of weird though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love winter .45.

In Evingston we have 9 months of winter and 3 months of company.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Me too! I want to see some of this









And This


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics! I love and hate winter!


----------



## bufflehead3 (Jan 5, 2010)

JAT83 said:


> I love and hate winter!


I know what you mean there :lol:


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

.45 said:


> [quote="Moose Hollow":c17tjn8k]Great Pics .45 can wait for the snow for hunting once thats gone can't wait for it to go away..


Thanks Moose.....help me keep that sawsman guy from traversing all over _my_ private property... *-HELP!-*

Jeez Al !!!!!! :shock:[/quote:c17tjn8k]

I was hoping to be with him.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh heck no we like the winter the snow and ice is wonderful 

its funny im the one that works outside throughout the entire winter and im the one who loves the winter 

you can dress for the cold but you cant dress for the heat


----------

